# Golden Eagle Archery Info...



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello,
I am a Golden Eagle bow collector and bought my first GE bow back in 1984. I'm always on the lookout for anything on ebay, Craigslist, etc.. that is GE oriented. Their black limbed bows from the 80's are of most interest to me. I'm trying to also find out as much history about the company and also about all the models of bows they manufactured from their beginning to the time they shut the company down.

Is there anyone out there that used to work for GE or has some type of listing on their bow line? I have a couple old sales brochures that are very useful and a couple of their hunting guide magazines but, like a collector of anything, I want more. What I have is not enough to satisfy me. I know this is a monumental task but it is my goal and obsession. 

ANYTHING that anyone can offer up would be greatly appreciated and helpful. Even pictures of old GE bows that you still own would be great to see!

Thanks a lot for any help you can provide. 

Mark


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a golden eagle accessory box I have had since the 80's.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

I've never seen an accessory box before. Got a picture you could message to me or post here?

Thanks.


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

Here are some pictures of the accessory box. I don't remember where I got it but I have had it since the late 80's. 88 or 89 maybe? Has a removable tray, broadhead holder foam, an arrow holder and is made of hard plastic. I cleaned it out and gave it a bath for the pictures. Looks like the picture of my Hot Shot release collection got included. The release on the right I have been shooting since 1986.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

Very cool box! I like it! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like it so well I am still using it!!


----------



## Grandalyn (Oct 11, 2019)

Once, when I was younger, my father took me to hunt. He had a gun, and for me, he had bought an arbalest. It was great entertainment. Since then I hadn't taken arbalest again, but need to try, maybe I could smth))) I was the best in my sport school.


----------



## 3DTOYOTA (Sep 14, 2019)

I had a GE in the late 80's with small wheels and of course double teardrop steel cables. It was a 70# bow that I shot at almost 78# using arrows as light as I could and a 4" overdraw as was the way back in the day it blew up on me I totally ignored every shred of common sense in my search for FPS. I call GE and told them exactly what I did and they said, "well if you would like we can send fix it and put 80# limbs on it and also convert it to a cam bow. Of course I was all in and the total cost was $39 including shipping. Great beautiful bows.


----------



## MarkSirko (Jul 18, 2020)

I had a golden eagle monarch dark green with gold wheels


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

Old Gold Eagle said:


> Hello,
> I am a Golden Eagle bow collector and bought my first GE bow back in 1984. I'm always on the lookout for anything on ebay, Craigslist, etc.. that is GE oriented. Their black limbed bows from the 80's are of most interest to me. I'm trying to also find out as much history about the company and also about all the models of bows they manufactured from their beginning to the time they shut the company down.
> 
> Is there anyone out there that used to work for GE or has some type of listing on their bow line? I have a couple old sales brochures that are very useful and a couple of their hunting guide magazines but, like a collector of anything, I want more. What I have is not enough to satisfy me. I know this is a monumental task but it is my goal and obsession.
> ...


Here is a catalog on ebay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Golden-Eag...875398?hash=item523767ea86:g:IzsAAOSwmaBe8oL1


----------



## RoadEagle50 (Jun 28, 2020)

I recently restored a couple of Golden Eagle X300 breakdown recurves that my father had. I was able to restore one to the original condition. The other was too far gone so I modified it; black. Both are fun to shoot.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

That's not the Golden Eagle brand that this post is about but nice looking bows nonetheless. It would be great if you can pass those bows on down your family.


----------



## Slimer (Aug 23, 2020)

Old Gold Eagle said:


> Hello,
> I am a Golden Eagle bow collector and bought my first GE bow back in 1984. I'm always on the lookout for anything on ebay, Craigslist, etc.. that is GE oriented. Their black limbed bows from the 80's are of most interest to me. I'm trying to also find out as much history about the company and also about all the models of bows they manufactured from their beginning to the time they shut the company down.
> 
> Is there anyone out there that used to work for GE or has some type of listing on their bow line? I have a couple old sales brochures that are very useful and a couple of their hunting guide magazines but, like a collector of anything, I want more. What I have is not enough to satisfy me. I know this is a monumental task but it is my goal and obsession.
> ...


I have a golden eagle evolution gold. It currently is set at 30" draw length and I need new modules to adjust it down to 25". In your experience as a collector do you have or know where I can find these modules?


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

Slimer said:


> I have a golden eagle evolution gold. It currently is set at 30" draw length and I need new modules to adjust it down to 25". In your experience as a collector do you have or know where I can find these modules?


Ebay usually has a good selection of them.


----------

